# Deer Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Illinois.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I posted the above pic with my iphone from my phone pic library by basically following Lewis Ranch instructions that was posted in the Secret Santa forum post #240....it worked well.

I clicked 'Choose File' (Chose my method i.e. Take Photo or Video or Choose From Photo Library or icloud)

Then 'Attach This File'

and then I clicked 'Add Reply'

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

But alas.....most of my pics are too large to upload....  :angry:

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I can see your problem right there... the deer's too dang big and it overloaded the system

73, Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> I can see your problem right there... the deer's too dang big and it overloaded the system
> 
> 73, Mark


You know, that buck is only a 3 year old....were hoping he doesn't get ambushed before he drops his sheds....he is actually a 5x5 but his G4's are only about 2 " and they lean forward so they were not real noticeable in velvet. He might make B&C next year if he does the usual jump a deer makes between 3 to 4.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> But alas.....most of my pics are too large to upload....  :angry:
> 
> Regards, Mike


If your iphone pics are too large to upload here, email the photo from your camera roll to your email. It will ask you if you want to send full size or small/medium/large. Choose medium (I think) and then save the shrunken photo that you just got from yourself back to your camera roll. Now it should work. If not, I guess you need to choose "small".


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Vol said:


> But alas.....most of my pics are too large to upload....  :angry:
> 
> Regards, Mike


I see several people posting on here with that problem and mines never said that. Are y'all taking this pics off your phone or are they high res images from a camera?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> If your iphone pics are too large to upload here, email the photo from your camera roll to your email. It will ask you if you want to send full size or small/medium/large. Choose medium (I think) and then save the shrunken photo that you just got from yourself back to your camera roll. Now it should work. If not, I guess you need to choose "small".


Yes, I have done that sometimes in the past, but just got into the habit of uploading to my photobucket. And when I did email the pics I did choose "medium" size and it did work fine.

Regards, Mike


----------

